# Sticky  Share your pictures that make you smile...



## cardinalfire

I found this on the net and just wanted to share it, because I was moved by it...










Feel free to share your own...


----------



## Korvyna

My cat, the sneaky little devil she is, is never deterred from doing what she wants to. My mom is into basketweaving... And I came home in the wee hours of the morning to discover her sleeping in an unfinished basket. I snapped a picture after she woke up before she could run away.


----------



## cardinalfire

Ha my picture didn't even come out! I hope some of you can see it!


----------



## Shenis




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Danse Macabre

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## cardinalfire




----------



## cardinalfire




----------



## cardinalfire




----------



## WickedQueen

My friends, the sunshine of my life. :happy:





































.


----------



## Lucem




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Korvyna

I've always gotten a smile from this pic...


----------



## Rustang

courtesy of Spades


----------



## AgentSH

^^^^^^^
Brilliant!
The "wtf" look on the puppy's face is perfect.

I think these two work best as a pair.


----------



## Jingo




----------



## snail




----------



## dizzygirl




----------



## cardinalfire

dizzygirl said:


>


Babies are soooo damn cute! roud:


----------



## whyerr




----------



## cardinalfire

I love that tortoise's eyes, he's like, nothing exists in this world except me and this [straw]berry!


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

I would share but Ma chérie thinks I be creepy enough already


----------



## JavaGypsy

*my crazy puppy....*


----------



## cardinalfire

That last one is amazing. "Yeah I got my bone, I got my leaves... YOU WANT WHAT?"


----------



## Lucem




----------



## cardinalfire

coffee grinder said:


>


that's so f'in' cute!


----------



## Alima

My old horse, Snafu, and my friend's son Ben.

























Don't worry, Snafu's eating the treat, not Ben's finger. lol


----------



## Lucem




----------



## Kuja




----------



## sprinkles

Some (most?) may not get this... and it doesn't make me smile when it happens to me *stab Ferghus! stabstabstab* but it sure is funny as a gif. XD









I also like this one a lot because it reminds me of me if I were a bug >.< the top 'thorn' is actually a bug (leaf hopper) can you say camouflage? ^^


----------



## Hiccups24-7

ok that's enough... for now.


----------



## Narrator




----------



## Sunflower

Awww nooooo - don't take his bucket!!! :shocked:
Awwwwwwww... bunny wabbit... soooooo cuuuuute!! :crazy:


This is my sister's jigsaw puzzle...
She'd told me not to touch it...
I couldn't help myself! :wink:










Shame I don't have a pic of when I told her I'd finished Eeyore...


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain




----------



## Allegorist




----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

Wiona said:


>


That banana is like the cutest thing ever!


----------



## Sunflower

No really pictures/photos, I know, but still funny. :laughing:

Travelling across Australia! (I was trying to get directions... using Google Maps... on dial up internet...)











A course summary from a college website... I don't think they proofread it...











From a news website - the article is about a bank having issues with processing deposits. The advert above it is for the same bank!











Part of a landing page after submitting a query form... null days?!


----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## murderegina




----------



## Hiccups24-7

ok I admit I may of hid some gifs in the middle there


----------



## Lapsistiai

I love Cyanide and Happiness. :blushed:


----------



## obz900

murderegina said:


>


:happy: I love this.


----------



## sushi

whyerr said:


>


this is the cutest picture ive ever seen on the internet by far! im gonna print it and stick it to my closet door.


----------



## Leith




----------



## Miraji




----------



## Windette




----------



## Coccinellidae

:laughing:


----------



## Leith




----------



## iDane

My goofs


----------



## jack in the box

Nate, the little boy i babysit, and also the cutest kid in the world.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

My doggy ..._rip_
I've been thinking about her a lot this week..


----------



## Lucem




----------



## JTG1984




----------



## Yin Praxis

Now and forever.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

for more...
Pic Dump


----------



## Silvem

Haha, loved the previous post!


----------



## murderegina

LOL some of these made me laugh..so much for smiling.


----------



## Leith

An otter being tickled is one of the most smile inducing things I've seen on the internet.


----------



## Azura Nova

LemonSqueeze said:


>


Oh my god XD I swear while scrolling down this thread, I was trying to pick a photo from my folder and I decided on this one. What are the chances?

Imma post this one because I love me some dinosaurs:


----------



## Nasmoe




----------



## KaraLint




----------



## PseudoSenator

*My dogs*


----------



## Alima

My cat seems to like watching TV.


----------



## saturnne

Babies are funnny.


----------



## murderegina




----------



## AirMarionette

SWoooOOOooOOooN!


----------



## Nasmoe




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Nomenclature




----------



## Windette




----------



## Nasmoe




----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## negativnein




----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## negativnein




----------



## Black Rabbit

For some reason, pictures with "nom" captions make me smile cuz I like to nom too.


----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## Nasmoe




----------



## Nomenclature




----------



## SlowPoke68

Nice window shades.


----------



## Black Rabbit

I smile because this man has two poopers. He must an ENTj since that's a true sign of efficiency.


----------



## Nomenclature




----------



## Hiccups24-7

RE: Guido Toothpaste.... schools just don't reward true creativity these days do they, even when you compromise by linked it to the masses with commercial Jersey Shore appeal. such a shame... I would of given you an 8 Anthony.. higher if you wrote it out a little more legibly.


----------



## Nomenclature

I honestly think the teacher meant that no points were taken off (-0).


----------



## Lullaby

Yay for xkcd.


----------



## Nomenclature

:crazy:


----------



## xezene




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## tuna




----------



## negativnein

Sorry for the size


----------



## confusedone

..makes me smile because they're sadly true. :bored:


----------



## vel




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Aßbiscuits

jinamuro said:


>


*tries*

I'm not dizzy. Is it a joke?

I think it may've blown over my head :blushed:.

Maybe I'm the 30%?


----------



## Darkestblue

assbiscuits said:


> *tries*
> 
> I'm not dizzy. Is it a joke?
> 
> I think it may've blown over my head :blushed:.
> 
> Maybe I'm the 30%?


It works better when you do it with someone watching.:wink:


----------



## Psilocin

jinamuro said:


>


I did that about thirty times before I got WTF was goin on. 

>.>

<.<


:crazy:


----------



## Aßbiscuits

Yes, it _blew_ over my head. But I get it now :crazy:.


----------



## FiNe SiTe

Made this myself. Still makes me smile tho.


----------



## vel




----------



## PhillyFox




----------



## Mina




----------



## Azura Nova

Had to post this somewhere.. Hadn't laughed so hard in a while XD










It took me a while to get it, I actually though it was a human XD


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Nasmoe




----------



## Hiccups24-7

see if you can guess the theme............ and consider the pain I had to go through to bring these lols to ya'll :-/













































-----------------_end theme_---------------------


----------



## Nomenclature




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Nomenclature




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## vel




----------



## MisaTange

In fact, every single picture that shows Chibitalia's cuteness.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

A bunch of screen shoots? sure why not, well ok some of the quality is quite poor but meh! I likes....




































"funk? ..is J Mascis your boyfriend?".


----------



## Nasmoe




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Calvaire

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## floccinaucinihilipilifica




----------



## Lullaby

~


----------



## Oleas




----------



## lylyness

See signature.

Also:










Probably "ew" for most people, but watching a baby bird's egg hatch is probably one of the most beautiful things I've ever seen.

PS: Baby birds are super cute. Evidence:


----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Nasmoe

http://images.memegenerator.net/*****-cj/ImageMacro/2619817/drive-limo-into-pay-n-spray-come-out-the-same-color-cops-cant-find-you.jpg


----------



## Steve MD




----------



## Rai




----------



## Toska




----------



## L'Empereur

>


lmfao.....


----------



## Hiccups24-7

awwwww


----------



## PseudoSenator




----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain




----------



## Danse Macabre




----------



## Hiccups24-7

0_o


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## Oleas

Why didn't it help me?!


----------



## Hiccups24-7

http://www.thesophisticatedcat.com/bobcat_wig_amber.html <----I clicked on this link while I was on the phone to my mum and it made me laugh so much I had to tell her I'd call her back >____<


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

Hiccups24-7 said:


> http://www.thesophisticatedcat.com/bobcat_wig_amber.html <----I clicked on this link while I was on the phone to my mum and it made me laugh so much I had to tell her I'd call her back >____<


I can't even ... what the fuck?:laughing:


----------



## Black Rabbit

Oleas said:


> Why didn't it help me?!


Because you're not ugly.


----------



## Night & Day

I don't know why but i really like this.


----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## SenhorFrio




----------



## cavarice




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Half Robot




----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Hiccups24-7

loldogs...it's only fair.....


----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Midnight Runner

I don't feel that any laugh or smile is cheap, no matter where it comes from. A laugh is a laugh, and a smile is a smile, they both signify that you are happy no matter how they came to you. And in this vein, I present some pictures that I hope will provide both smiles and laughs:


----------



## Black Rabbit

This makes me smile because suicide was avoided.


----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## Drewbie

]


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## 007phantom




----------



## Nomenclature




----------



## Black Rabbit

This isn't directed at anyone, I just love these pictures.


----------



## Capsicum




----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## Toska

Amnesia crab?









Oh the joys of medicine...


----------



## Hardstyler

ENFPS are supposed to be motivational i beg to differ!


----------



## Hiccups24-7

I don't know.............I think I need a lay down.


----------



## EvanR

http://static.howstuffworks.com/gif/start-world-war-2-2.jpg


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

poor things


----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Alima




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Toska




----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Oleas




----------



## Toska




----------



## Hiccups24-7

I found an awesome old pic in my old camera phone image folder (bad quality alert).
A smartie in the shape of a love heart...aaaaaawwwwwwwww!!








</badimagequality>
ok it's only kinda in the shape of a heart but HEY ....close enough for me


----------



## Rayne

Looks like a peach to me =3


----------



## Hiccups24-7

I may of taken that pic after it had been sitting on my desk for a few months so yeah... it could of been a bit ......growthy!
>_______<


----------



## Aßbiscuits




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Midnight Runner




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Toska




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Thrifty Walrus




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Aßbiscuits

*melts*


----------



## Darkestblue

Best holloween costume I've seen ever.


----------



## Nomenclature

Jazzanova said:


>


In all seriousness, I can't stand how the VS Bombshell bra feels. If there's going to be 2" thick padding, then at least the outer half of it should be gel. -_- Otherwise it'd be too reminiscent of two plush toys in someone's shirt.

Anyway...










Bonus: http://www.viruscomix.com/page528.html


----------



## EvanR




----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## dagnytaggart

Thrifty Walrus said:


>


Oh fuck. Why did you have to do that? That traumatized me as a kid. :crazy:

EDIT: Oh brilliant. I quoted it, and now the image will persist. :dry:

RETALIATION. I sure as hell hope you're an atheist, because you'll have a rough time in church from now on...


----------



## rubber soul




----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain




----------



## snail




----------



## viva

Someone found this in a fast food parking lot.


----------



## Toska




----------



## Vaka




----------



## TheWaffle




----------



## FiNe SiTe




----------



## Lad




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Rayne

I'm so going to hell


----------



## Raichan




----------



## Toska




----------



## Darkestblue

IT'S CATURDAY!!!!


----------



## viva




----------



## Raichan




----------



## Black Rabbit

I'm not sure why, but I couldn't stop laughing at this.


----------



## Lady K




----------



## L'Empereur

http://9gag.com/gag/32571/


----------



## PseudoSenator




----------



## Hiccups24-7

It's been a while since I posted a themed post!


----------



## Toska

No but I want to post kittens!!!!


----------



## TheWaffle




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## negativnein




----------



## viva




----------



## snail




----------



## Hiccups24-7

_future dating:_


----------



## SyndiCat




----------



## SyndiCat




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## Toska




----------



## viva




----------



## Alima

Lullaby said:


>


I now think of "suspicious quotation marks" every time I come across one of those "Employees Must Wash Hands" signs and start laughing. :tongue:


----------



## Nomenclature




----------



## Toska




----------



## Darkestblue

i'd major in troll physics, if they taught it in colleges.


----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## viva

OcarinaOfRhyme said:


>


That's my car in the front on the left roud: MAKING THIS MY DESKTOP WALLPAPER!!!


----------



## wonderfert

Few can resist the power of baby sloth.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

*Big* just got *bigger!* o_____0


----------



## Nostalgic

Hiccups24-7 said:


> *Big* just got *bigger!* o_____0


How is it humanly possible to even eat one of those? 0.o 
That's like, instant heart attack right there.


----------



## Oleas

Not a picture but this is SO CUTE <3


----------



## HoneyTrap




----------



## Oleas

Hahahahaha my country rocks.


----------



## Nostalgic

Oleas said:


> Hahahahaha my country rocks.


Yes it does roud:
J'adore la France!


----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Rayne

Oleas said:


> Hahahahaha my country rocks.


People in france have it easy man. They're protesting about the retirement age being risen to 62 X-D

It's like one of the lowest in Europe already!


----------



## Oleas

Rayne said:


> People in france have it easy man. They're protesting about the retirement age being risen to 62 X-D
> 
> It's like one of the lowest in Europe already!


I know, I totally agree lol. The students complaining were mainly lazy asses happy to be ditching class.


----------



## Toska




----------



## Oleas

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA BREAD GLOVES HAHAHAHAHAH
*delirious* *can't stop laughing*


----------



## Nomenclature




----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

Hiccups24-7 said:


>


I was just going through a Calvin and Hobbes book last night. 

ahhhhh this made me die, but in a good way :laughing:


----------



## Hiccups24-7

heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> I was just going through a Calvin and Hobbes book last night.
> 
> ahhhhh this made me die, but in a good way :laughing:


I probably shouldn't admit to this but that second frame on the first strip where suzi is reaching for it is so hott! :O Should I see a doctor? I mean it's a cartoon! >_____<


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

Hiccups24-7 said:


> I probably shouldn't admit to this but that second frame on the first strip where suzi is reaching for it is so hott! :O Should I see a doctor? I mean it's a cartoon! >_____<


I don't know you even rate as that strange ... hentai anime anyone? :tongue:
lololol


----------



## SuperDevastation

How do you post pictures? Everytime I try to copy and paste a picture, nothing happens.


----------



## wonderfert

SuperDevastation said:


> How do you post pictures? Everytime I try to copy and paste a picture, nothing happens.


Either wrapping IMG tags (example: [I.M.G]url of image goes here, and remove the periods from IMG tags.[/I.M.G]) around your picture's url or the insert image in the message editing toolbar. It's the one with the yellow background and the mountains.


----------



## SuperDevastation




----------



## Toska




----------



## HoneyTrap




----------



## SyndiCat




----------



## Stillwater




----------



## SyndiCat




----------



## NoxiousRogue

Not sure if these have been posted, guess I"ll find out.


----------



## HoneyTrap




----------



## Alima




----------



## SyndiCat




----------



## Nomenclature




----------



## snail




----------



## Hiccups24-7

I just made some menu screens for two Radiohead DVDs that I'm making for a friend... some funny screen caps 

first is from Pinkpop 1996









second is from Les Eurockeennes de Belfort 1997


----------



## Nomenclature




----------



## HoneyTrap




----------



## snail




----------



## Proteus




----------



## viva

I doubt many people will get this unless they're Taylor Swift fans but when I saw this _I died._


----------



## JoetheBull

Hiccups24-7 said:


> I probably shouldn't admit to this but that second frame on the first strip where suzi is reaching for it is so hott! :O Should I see a doctor? I mean it's a cartoon! >_____<


Doesn't matter if it is a cartoon. It show scenes that is understood as sexually in nature so to react to is understandable. Don't worry I don't think you have a 2-D complex


heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> I don't know you even rate as that strange ... hentai anime anyone? :tongue:
> lololol


Yeah sure.


----------



## Midnight Runner

He's my puppy. ^_^


----------



## Hiccups24-7

it's been 18 months (ok in 2 more weeks) since my beloved Truffles pasted away....


















hoovering up chocolate crumbs off my computer desk...








rip truff-a-lufagus/truff-lo-dyte.. ♥


----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## phoelomek

My girl, who died last February. She was always really maternal with other dogs. :crazy:










My boy, who we got a few months after she died. When he was a [small] puppy (he's now 80 pounds of puppy!):


----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Nomenclature




----------



## SyndiCat

The good old days when Eric Cantona served his audience right.


----------



## TheWaffle




----------



## Stillwater




----------



## negativnein




----------



## Hiccups24-7

hells yes!


----------



## BlissfulDreams




----------



## Toska




----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Stillwater




----------



## TheWaffle




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Now and Then




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Nomenclature

valentine said:


>


Hahahahahaha. :laughing:


----------



## viva

edit: lol @ all the people who read the first few lines of this, dismiss it as a cheesy love poem, and miss the punch line. :wink:


----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## Darkestblue

so true


----------



## djf863000




----------



## Toska




----------



## rose

don't know how to add pictures....but they'd be of the beauty of nature; kids playing; and funny natural poses of my dog


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## Gummibarchen

By MalvaAlcea over at Deviant Art









Trenchmaker, again at DA









You know what, they're all from DA ...


----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Hiccups24-7

..............


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Toska




----------



## Arachnophobia

There's a hidden theme here .... :crazy:


















Source: hipsterhitler.com


----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Promethea




----------



## cosmia

Lovely, no? Taken by Lord Snowdon. Called _Mental Hospital, 1968_.


----------



## Toska




----------



## Vodhgarm




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## negativnein




----------



## Raichan

Photos from korean drama, Playful Kiss, make me smile 
















































I also like random food photos


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## bloomedmoon




----------



## chookie

Hope no one will be offended. Afterall, they are only toothbrushes...


----------



## TheWaffle




----------



## chookie

It does make me smile BUT it does sort of irk me that there are a couple of the mistakes in the track names and the questionable taste in music.


----------



## chookie

60-70: Yep, that's my gran. XD


----------



## chookie

T-shirt designs









Secret Habit









Split Personality









Prankster









Before Stardom









For Dummies









Bad Diet









Party Trick









Name Suppression

More at Glennz Tees - Funny T-Shirts, Mousepads, Laptop Skins and More


----------



## subxer0




----------



## chookie

****Warning****

It's technically safe for work. 

Not for those easily offended. I'll just provide it as a link instead of the image in case anyone doesn't want to look.

Pigs


----------



## Raichan




----------



## Toska




----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## Azura Nova




----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## Stolen




----------



## 3053




----------



## SyndiCat




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Stolen




----------



## Hiccups24-7

you can never have too many forever alones ^______^
right? ^____0


----------



## Toska

Fanservice: Dedicated to @Hiccups24-7 ^_^


----------



## chookie

*melts*


----------



## Alexz




----------



## Toska




----------



## Stolen

chookie said:


>





Bluntress said:


>


Hahaha I can't stop laughing.


----------



## Promethea




----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Erudis




----------



## SyndiCat

Pop it.


----------



## SyndiCat




----------



## TheWaffle




----------



## Stolen




----------



## Toska




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## sesiotrot




----------



## Hiccups24-7

sesiotrot said:


>


I love minus, I used to have this as my avatar but I flipped it as I'm left handed hahaha! <3










blah I don't have any awesome fresh pics right now :/
































lols at reposts mwahaha! :mellow:


----------



## Toska




----------



## Erudis




----------



## TheWaffle




----------



## kexx

Fruit bats are adorable.


----------



## Darkestblue

i swear, every time.


----------



## Elwin




----------



## AirborneVagrant

Had this one as my desktop wallpaper for a while. Really made me smile.


----------



## Kozato

Sweet sweet revenge haha


----------



## AirborneVagrant

Haha, on that same Mario note:









and:


----------



## Valdyr

I made a Lame Pun Raccoon!

EDIT: I made many lame pun raccoons!

http://images1.memegenerator.net/ImageMacro/6459494/What-do-you-call-an-existential-ice-cream-PHILOSOPHICLE.jpg?imageSize=Medium&generatorName=Lame-pun-****

http://images1.memegenerator.net/ImageMacro/6461136/Id-be-mad-about-my-chipped-tooth-But-it-was-acci-dental.jpg?imageSize=Medium&generatorName=Lame-pun-****

http://images2.memegenerator.net/ImageMacro/6461173/I-was-sick-of-the-tree-in-my-back-yard-So-I-axed-it.jpg?imageSize=Medium&generatorName=Lame-pun-****

http://images2.memegenerator.net/ImageMacro/6461269/To-be-or-not-to-be-Because-Id-rather-not-get-stung.jpg?imageSize=Medium&generatorName=Lame-pun-****

http://images1.memegenerator.net/ImageMacro/6461326/Needlework-is-my-passion-Without-it-life-would-be-pointless.jpg?imageSize=Medium&generatorName=Lame-pun-****

http://images2.memegenerator.net/ImageMacro/6461353/My-teacher-told-me-Im-average-Thats-just-mean.jpg?imageSize=Medium&generatorName=Lame-pun-****

http://images2.memegenerator.net/ImageMacro/6461399/I-tried-to-bring-two-dead-rats-on-my-flight-to-****-con-But-the-stewardess-said-only-one-carrion-all.jpg?imageSize=Medium&generatorName=Lame-pun-coonp

Look out, more to come at some point.


----------



## jdmn




----------



## Valdyr

Look out, more lame pun raccoons that I've wasted my evening dreaming up : O

I'm seriously having way too much fun with this.

http://images2.memegenerator.net/ImageMacro/6463689/I-wanted-to-wear-my-camouflage-pants-today-but-I-couldnt-find-them.jpg?imageSize=Medium&generatorName=Lame-pun-****

http://images2.memegenerator.net/ImageMacro/6463731/On-a-game-show-they-asked-me-what-beavers-built-I-didnt-know-the-answer-so-I-yelled-damn.jpg?imageSize=Medium&generatorName=Lame-pun-****

http://images2.memegenerator.net/ImageMacro/6463789/Sorry-I-backed-into-my-filing-cabinet-and-got-a-little-behind-in-my-work.jpg?imageSize=Medium&generatorName=Lame-pun-****

http://images2.memegenerator.net/ImageMacro/6463823/Even-when-the-thought-occurs-that-one-is-above-a-poet-one-still-finds-oneself-writing-inverse.jpg?imageSize=Medium&generatorName=Lame-pun-****

http://images1.memegenerator.net/ImageMacro/6463850/My-preacher-told-us-choir-boys-that-we-had-to-abstain-from-intercourse-so-we-did-choral-sex-instead.jpg?imageSize=Medium&generatorName=Lame-pun-****

Don't worry, I'll do a different meme next. I am loving this memegenerator site though.

EDIT: My attempt at an insanity wolf


----------



## AirborneVagrant

The first man to ever walk on water was Jesus Christ.
The second was his apostle, Peter.
And then there was this guy . . . Jose:


----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## Valdyr

The picture reminds me - I seriously cannot believe I enjoy that show. :tongue:


----------



## jdmn

hahahaha!


----------



## Toska




----------



## fouxdafafa

<3


----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Vaan




----------



## Erudis




----------



## Darkestblue

Erudis said:


>


lmao! i love this one.:crazy:


----------



## TheWaffle

Fonts | Cracked.com


----------



## SyndiCat

TheWaffle said:


> ...


That is so true.


----------



## Toska

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## chookie




----------



## chibs

she's not gonna put up with your shit, hunter boy...

so fuck off.


----------



## susurration

etherealuntouaswithin said:


> I love this photo.
> 
> In case you're wondering, @susurration is the handsome gentleman on the far left,watching @Troisi in the gray suit.Who is engaged in lovely, but strenuous, conversation with Myself..center-right.Of course im being watched by @freyaliesel,The Boss, on the far right..y'know, to keep me out of trouble :tongue:


The only problem with this, is that.... Troisi is much more handsome than even a young Dean Martin


----------



## Black Rabbit

susurration said:


> The only problem with this, is that.... Troisi is much more handsome than even a young Dean Martin


D'awww shucks.

The other problem with this picture is that susurration is also much more handsome then the gentleman on the left were she to have a sex change. 

_For some reason this compliment doesn't seem to be jiving jack. Scrap it and let's start from the top!_

Well I think susurration is absolutely radiant.


----------



## Aßbiscuits




----------



## 3053

ahah


----------



## Toska




----------



## tuna




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## SullenAesir




----------



## Thrifty Walrus

I feel like this goat would have the personality of Bill Clinton.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

Found this on PostSecret luullllllzzzz.


----------



## Erudis




----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

here is your task:

What's Osama Bin Watchin'?

and then insert this:

http://www.youtube.com/ watch?v=QH2-TGUlwu4 
(obv take out the spaces)



oh and this made me laff:


----------



## Black Rabbit

Sorry @SullenAesir. I couldn't help myself.

Created by yours truly


----------



## Toska




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## devleer

Danzig


----------



## devleer

doesn't really make me smile.


----------



## tuna




----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

Miss it and weep.


----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Toska

vivacissimamente said:


> This is incredibly mean... but also extremely hilarious. And real.


So apparently that DID happen.










Oh the humanity!


----------



## Fizz

Jazzanova said:


>


You cuddle with skinny guys a lot, huh?


----------



## Hiccups24-7

I cuddle with dolphins.. best to not ask questions..


----------



## Azura Nova




----------



## Azura Nova

Hiccups24-7 said:


> I cuddle with dolphins.. best to not ask questions..


D= Dolphins like to have sex with humans just so you know. I know this because I read a website on it when I was about 9 XD.


----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Darkestblue

yes, that's a real spider.:shocked: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyclocosmia


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

Jazzanova said:


> yes, that's a real spider.:shocked: Cyclocosmia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I literally screamed.


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Toska




----------



## Darkestblue

you made my day, @Bluntress.:laughing::laughing::laughing::crazy:


----------



## tuna




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## The Exception




----------



## chibs

>


mine's bigger than yours.


----------



## chibs




----------



## chibs




----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

Bluntress said:


>


truest thing ever. let's stand there and talk and wait for others and power up and clench our fists and levitate rocks.


----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

the auto cucumber is the best imo









Bruce Willis has such a sweet little kitty in the Fifth Element


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## The Exception




----------



## Erudis




----------



## SullenAesir




----------



## Toska




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## 3053




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Azura Nova




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Aßbiscuits




----------



## Toska




----------



## 3053

Bluntress said:


>


This one cheered me up roud:


----------



## 3053

Bluntress said:


>


This one cheered me up roud:


----------



## MuChApArAdOx




----------



## 22857

Hiccups24-7 said:


>










Knowledge.


----------



## MonieJ




----------



## 3053

It's Kenan! Ahah


----------



## tuna

foul bachelorette frog is my new favorite meme.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

tuna said:


> foul bachelorette frog is my new favorite meme.


I obviously need to follow because I am a very foul bachelorette myself


----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Heaven Star

*Smilees*

These are some pics that make me smile


----------



## feigned angst

Bluntress said:


>


A+ material.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

..slow day, whatca gunna do! cry? noooooo... you'll be fine.


----------



## tuna




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## cinnabun




----------



## La Belle Dame Sans Merci




----------



## themartyparade




----------



## whyerr

happy








angry


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

A demon cat from Supernatural, it seems like. But soooooo cute




































I want to do that.


----------



## Proteus




----------



## Toska

Awww yeaah


----------



## Fizz




----------



## Nomenclature




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Indigo Aria




----------



## Nomenclature

LMFAAAAAAOOOO


----------



## chookie




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## 3053

I'm sure you've seen this one around


----------



## chookie




----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## tuna




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Toska




----------



## Nomenclature

LMAO


----------



## SullenAesir




----------



## Onigiriman

I would like to share but she might not like that :<


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

Bluntress said:


>


hahaha



>


I was laughing like mad and I was like: where is this going??? and then yeah haha


----------



## Azura Nova

Hiccups24-7 said:


>


----------



## Fizz




----------



## Toska




----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

so many wee turtles!


----------



## PseudoSenator




----------



## Hiccups24-7

PseudoSenator said:


>


I lold so hard and for so long to this!  











*bad will hunting?*














































rreeppoooossstttt.....


----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Toska




----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## TheWaffle




----------



## Hiccups24-7

shame perc 2.0 resizes images to be so utterly tiny otherwise these would of been readable! lols... oh well they're worth opening up in a new window 
old size = 640wide
new size = 500wide
what actually fits = 720wide

I know!!111


----------



## Azura Nova

Randomly looking at anti-thinspo stuff at 6 in the morning.


----------



## Vaan




----------



## Toska




----------



## Pakaa




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## Nomenclature




----------



## Jackdaw




----------



## Jackdaw

I have far too many of these :tongue:


----------



## Jackdaw




----------



## ladybugxD




----------



## Cadenza




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## ladybugxD




----------



## Hiccups24-7

ladybugxD said:


>


lols one of my fav movies ever! ♥ ...her panicky facial expressions are hilarious! xP


----------



## ladybugxD

Hiccups24-7 said:


> lols one of my fav movies ever! ♥ ...her panicky facial expressions are hilarious! xP


I know!  Everytime I watch the movie I laugh so hard despite the fact that I saw it a few times now.
It's one of those films which makes you say "Let's watch it again!"


----------



## Vodhgarm

Hiccups24-7 said:


>


Too bad they erased it ...


----------



## sprinkles

Was building a new house in Minecraft and I thought I'd make a grass floor since I looooooooooove grass so much... I went out to get some supplies and came back to find this:










Those are sheep around my bed LOL. And not only that, a PINK SHEEP.

Pink sheep are rare in Minecraft and this is the first time I have actually seen one in game.


----------



## Toska




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## 3053




----------



## Nomenclature




----------



## Fizz




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Nostalgic

Hiccups24-7 said:


>


That's happened to me before :'(


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Alexz

Fizz said:


>












_Daddy's home._


----------



## viva




----------



## TheWaffle




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## chookie




----------



## Toska




----------



## Modifier

just seeing myself improve every day makes me smile


----------



## SullenAesir




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## sprinkles

IT'S WORRRKING! HAHAHAHahaha

What's 4+3?









What's 7+5?








(_*in hexadecimal_)

Now, to build the other half of it.... >.>


----------



## ladybugxD




----------



## Aßbiscuits




----------



## Toska

Had to steal this from the ENTP forum. Too good xD


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

Bluntress said:


> Had to steal this from the ENTP forum. Too good xD


What a dick. If he did that to me irl over my cat, I would bitchslap him.

Fortunately, this is the internet so I loled _very hard_. Especially at the second poster and the lost one.


----------



## LotusBlossom




----------



## Fizz




----------



## 3053




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## LotusBlossom

Axe said:


>


what's Varg doing there?! O_O


----------



## Donkey D Kong

Kayness said:


> what's Varg doing there?! O_O


It's Vargy Clause!


----------



## floccinaucinihilipilifica




----------



## Nearsification

Extremely long. But well worth it.


----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## floccinaucinihilipilifica




----------



## Nomenclature

LOL

* *























"Yoga for Black People"











WTF


* *














LMFAO I like him, but that's a bit much:











CUTE

* *


----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## chibs

Big afternoon of randomness on the interwebz


----------



## chibs




----------



## 3053




----------



## Erudis




----------



## Indigo Aria




----------



## 3053




----------



## Toska




----------



## 3053




----------



## ladybugxD




----------



## Cadenza




----------



## Fizz

Cadenza said:


>


The misspelling of "anonymous" ruined it for me.


----------



## Cadenza

Fizz said:


> The misspelling of "anonymous" ruined it for me.


 Now I feel really stupid for not noticing that until now, ahaha. Wow.


----------



## Fizz

Cadenza said:


> Now I feel really stupid for not noticing that until now, ahaha. Wow.


It's understandable, I had to double check it because it looked wrong.


----------



## Nostalgic

Fizz said:


> The misspelling of "anonymous" ruined it for me.


I like the idea.


----------



## Fizz

Nostalgic said:


> I like the idea.


Me too. I want to see it spelled right and then plaster that saying allover.


----------



## Erudis

Fizz said:


> I want to see it spelled right and then plaster that saying allover.












Now you're free to go and spread the word!


----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Indigo Aria




----------



## Toska




----------



## Simonetta

Here's some of mine:


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain




----------



## Simonetta




----------



## Hiccups24-7

do want...


----------



## Simonetta




----------



## Toska




----------



## Simonetta




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## Ziwosa




----------



## 3053




----------



## ladybugxD




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## 3053




----------



## Peachmari

That Bieber photo was all shades of wrong, Lol!


----------



## Indigo Aria




----------



## Toska




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Ziwosa




----------



## bionic




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## bionic

LOL WUT.


----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Peachmari




----------



## Peppermint Mocha




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## bionic

Sounds like my family....


----------



## Peachmari

Pretty much how I feel whenever I listen to any song I love:laughing:


----------



## Azure Bass

Helix Designs.


----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Indigo Aria

Jazzanova said:


>


I almost choke every time I see this :laughing::laughing::laughing:

OMG I can't stop...


----------



## Toska




----------



## Peppermint Mocha




----------



## Nicko




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Monkey King




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Swordsman of Mana




----------



## Peppermint Mocha




----------



## Eerie




----------



## n2freedom

Eerie said:


>


 Priceless! This made me smile too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Erudis




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Aedesia




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Eerie

OK

these are just normal cute pics that make me smile really big.


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Erudis




----------



## Aedesia




----------



## Alice_Morgan




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Oleas

@Eerie Hey I found your shirt!


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Indigo Aria




----------



## Agile

Maury Christmas everyone.


----------



## Eerie




----------



## chibs

Appropriate reaction audible in the background. :tongue:


----------



## sprinkles




----------



## whyerr




----------



## 3053




----------



## Indigo Aria

whyerr said:


>


That hat isn't low enough :ninja:


----------



## whyerr

Indigo Aria said:


> That hat isn't low enough :ninja:


oops :| i didn't look closely ;D


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith

Axe said:


> I hope someone here gets the reference


Does Link stab himself to attack in this? XD


----------



## Toska




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Indigo Aria

Eerie said:


>


I was playing cards with my grandma one time, and I was really kickin' ass and she says to me "Are you pulling a boner on me?"

I died.


----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## akc30




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Longdove

funcoolname said:


>


Poor jesus


----------



## Cheveyo

There's just something about the gif I've got as an avatar. I can't help but smile when I look at it.


----------



## Cheveyo

I miss Better off Ted.


----------



## 3053




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## funcoolname




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Fizz




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## PhoebeJaspe




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Fizz

GPOY.


----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Mistshadow

I found this adorable picture while surfing the internets.


----------



## koalaroo




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## goesupinward




----------



## goesupinward




----------



## goesupinward




----------



## nolla




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Mutatio NOmenis




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## goesupinward




----------



## koalaroo




----------



## koalaroo




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## cityofcircuits




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## cityofcircuits




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Splintered in Her Head




----------



## jeffbobs




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Erudis




----------



## elle vs




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=worl...0&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:9,s:0,i:92&tx=33&ty=37 my favorite fox trot comic strip.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

http://imgur.com/gmkjg


----------



## elle vs

Demetri Martin is just amazing-ly hilarious.


----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Lesley Drakken

There is nothing in this world that's more adorable then a Munchkin Scottish Fold kitten. And I'm a dog person.


----------



## SilentScream




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Subtle Murder

Cheveyo said:


>


I can't stop watching this. 

Reminds me of this one:


----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## koalaroo




----------



## Sollertis

koalaroo said:


>


I did the first one.


----------



## koalaroo

Sollertis said:


> I did the first one.


Any reason you quoted something from 4 months ago?


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster

I really like Cyanide and Happiness, probably because I like morbidity.


----------



## Sollertis

koalaroo said:


> Any reason you quoted something from 4 months ago?


I didn't look at the date, I was just going through funny stuff and saw something familiar.


----------



## koalaroo




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## koalaroo




----------



## quadrivium

koalaroo said:


>


I love the very last one because I very often look like a dump truck. Seriously.


----------



## quadrivium




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Bear987

There are loads of auto-corrects out there, but this is one of my favorites:


----------



## Hermit




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## SoulScream




----------



## Planisphere

* *


----------



## whoameye




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Artycat27

New Semester

After the 1st week

After the 2nd week

Before the midterm 

During the midterm

After the midterm

Before the final exam

The final exam schedule is out

7 days before the final exam

6 days before the final exam

5 days before the final exam:

4 days before the final exam:

3 days before the final exam

2 days before the final exam

1 day before the final exam

The night before the final exam

1 hour before the final exam

During the final exam

Leaving the final exam

Holiday begins
​


----------



## Artycat27




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze

Gilbo makes me smile.


----------



## rarelyrachel

This is the result of my INTJ best friend saying "Hey, let' make a collage."


----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## Shadowlight




----------



## Nicko

Shadowlight said:


>



So much win... in such few letters!


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Aquamarine

If this still doesn't make you smile...


----------



## rosegeranium




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Curiously

View attachment 69580


----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Tao Te Ching




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Dashing

i just made this; so cute :33


----------



## Dauntless

@Sily 's avatar.


----------



## John Coltrane




----------



## Nostalgic

Lol I would totally be friends with this girl.


----------



## Girlyswirl




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## khalid




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## John Coltrane

I love the comic that this is from, it actually hit the nail on the head completely.


----------



## phony




----------



## Shabby




----------



## Shabby

High Five! ... or should I say, High Vag!


----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## mushr00m

Quaint and serene.


----------



## Leliel




----------



## khalid

...........

http://www.flickr.com/photos/barloventomagico/2435316564/


----------



## mushr00m

:tongue:


----------



## Tao Te Ching




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

mushr00m said:


>


That combines two of the prettiest things: purple and winter. :kitteh:


----------



## mushr00m

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> That combines two of the prettiest things: purple and winter. :kitteh:


Indeedy. It's so relaxing. Even a hint of blue somewhere in there. Ahh, chillax...


----------



## TwistedMuses




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

mushr00m said:


> Indeedy. It's so relaxing. Even a hint of blue somewhere in there. Ahh, chillax...


Lamppost lights ought to be indigo in winter.


----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## koalaroo




----------



## TwistedMuses




----------



## Pixzelina

Granted it almost makes me cry too


----------



## TwistedMuses

This.Is.Amazing.


----------



## MisterDantes

Makes me smile every time ^^


----------



## koalaroo




----------



## Jetsune Lobos




----------



## Caged Within




----------



## Cheveyo

A SHIT TON OF PRINCESSES - Imgur

http://imgur.com/a/JV95W?gallery


----------



## DDC




----------



## koalaroo




----------



## DDC




----------



## koalaroo




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Riptide




----------



## koalaroo




----------



## koalaroo




----------



## eydimork

NSFW. Contains promiscuity / mild nudity.

* *


----------



## Fleetfoot

I'm dyying. Haha.


----------



## koalaroo




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Leliel




----------



## SoulScream




----------



## Tzara

SoulScream said:


>


Meh.


----------



## SteveJackson

this thread made my day... I enjoyed the photos.


----------



## SirDave

APRIL 8 1977 TIME MAGAZINE


----------



## VinnieBob




----------



## VinnieBob

MisterDantes said:


> View attachment 90433
> 
> 
> Makes me smile every time ^^


howdj you get my baby pic?


----------



## Mammon




----------



## chimeric




----------



## koalaroo




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Wonszu

This little snake. It's the happiest snake on earth.


----------



## Candy007

And this rabbit having some existential problems:


----------



## tanstaafl28




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Donkey D Kong

Medium-rare is the best way to eat it


----------



## DDC




----------



## DDC




----------



## SirDave

Earlier this spring I built this "Scope Closet" in the corner of my garage, squeezed in between the overhead door rail and the wall, in a very small spare space, less than 21" x 18" - less because of the truncated corner which allows for a just sufficiently wide enough removable door.

Because of my arthritic knees and hips I couldn't carry even carry the smaller 6" scope tube out to the yard to set on the tripod (8 dangerous steps down and back up forbade it) let alone the larger 8" scope tube which without the heavy duty tripod still weighs in at 45 pounds.

So after I got both my knees replaced, (with one hip replaced last week), and (now) getting as good as I'll ever be, I built this convenient fully enclosed box out of 3/8" ac plywood and 2x2s with some scrap 3/4" plywood for the shelves - anticipating an improved personal situation that
only now can I begin to enjoy. 

I made the door of the same 3/8 plywood held closed tightly into place with three cross cleats each held into place with two simple stainless steel right-angle screw brackets, a simple set-up keeping the door sealed as humidity proof as possible, and even bug proof - I sealed all joints with clear silicone calking.

I made an ample set of shelves in all the appropriate of some old 3/4" plywood that I had left over from some long past DIY project.

On the floor (out of sight) I have small a thermo-electric dehumidifier (only 8" high by 6" wide by 4" deep) which uses no compressor so hardly any electricity. It dehumidifies best at higher temperatures like 80 degrees and above, which is the typical temperature when the humidity is highest (above 80 percent) out of doors. When outside temps are lower then so is the relative humidity and this is effectively outside enclosed space. It produces about as much heat as a 40 watt light bulb so in winter the interior is kept suitably warm.

I wired in a six-plex set of electrical outlets (see the wire conduit along the wall) for charging the power pack for the scope drives, running the dehumidifier, and powering up the scope drives when I want or need to stretch out an AC power cord to operate the motor drive.

With this new rig I only have to move the scopoe components and accessories a few feet distance to set it up. I can set up during the daylight hours and leave it out all night long when I want. To make that compatible with any kind of weather I have a cotton pillow-case and a yellow rain slicker (inside the pillow case). If I don't feel like putting the mounted scope away and instead leaving it out the rest of the night all I have to do is pull the pillow case over the scope tube to limit the amount of dew condensing on the tube and lens, and then pull the rain coat/hood over pillow case, thus covering and protecting the operating parts of the scope. No amount of wind could dislodge it or knock it over.

This all makes me happy and happy to share with anyone of a similar interest.

...*The left shows the full closet tucked into the garage's corner - The middle shows from shelf down; the tripod+power pack and the door cleats hung by eye hooks - The right shows all inside stuff except the dehumidifier*.


----------



## Frosty




----------



## Uralian Hamster




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## mushr00m

​


----------



## MisterDantes

google.


----------



## VinnieBob




----------



## VinnieBob

mushr00m said:


>


let me guess
ENFP/INTJ alone time


----------



## Wonszu




----------



## Chichi01134




----------



## Uralian Hamster




----------



## koalaroo




----------



## sink




----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## koalaroo




----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## Fleetfoot

http://img-9gag-ftw.9cache.com/photo/a0LpwXX_460sv.mp4


----------



## Recede




----------



## Rift




----------



## Vivafara

This makes my day!


----------



## Twonafish




----------



## koalaroo




----------



## koalaroo




----------



## Rina Lily




----------



## Maiden Suiseiseki




----------



## LucasM




----------



## Frosty




----------



## VinnieB

That's all it takes to make me smile


----------



## Candy007




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Continuing with the cat theme...


----------



## mushr00m




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Recede




----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## malphigus

by ramida-r on dA


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Right now this is my go-to emotional pick-up picture. It's not funny, it's just unbearably adorable:










~squee~


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

And I just found this one. As a very age-confused person in an a biologically and socially adult body, I feel this every now and then:


----------



## 124567

killed me :laughin:


----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Smile, you say?


----------



## katemess

wtf why is it appearing so small.


----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## cuddlyone




----------



## Tetsuo Shima

I can ride a bike with no handlebars~


----------



## cuddlyone




----------



## koalaroo

Dat ass.


----------



## Kore




----------



## strawberryLola

Video..


----------



## Godless

Title said:


> Share your pictures that make you smile...


from 2013










I hope I didn't take this too literally.


----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Metalize




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Mange

Snek


----------



## mushr00m




----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## 382554

The best kissing booth EVER!


----------



## 382554




----------



## 382554

Raven is one of my totems. Yeah. I'll take that free ride, buddy!


----------



## 382554

Slobbery kisses


----------



## 382554

Me, when I was younger.


----------



## 382554

Me, in about an hour.


----------



## 382554

Can ya tell I am an animal person?


----------



## 382554

This is what my dog looks like, daily.


----------



## 382554




----------



## 382554




----------



## 382554




----------



## 382554

A cat is a cat, regardless of size.


----------



## Laze




----------



## TTIOTBSAL

It was an empty space a while ago


----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## Mange

View attachment 547122


----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## He's a Superhero!




----------



## Mange

He's a Superhero! said:


>


When did cookie monster become Italian? Lol


----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Stick a piece of sushi where the sun doesn't shine?


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Twice always better right?


----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## Bunny




----------



## TTIOTBSAL

New flashlight. The FBI really nailed it this time.


----------



## mushr00m




----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## Lone Adventurer

and


----------



## bridmaga




----------



## mushr00m

http://bit.ly/follome ”">


----------



## piece in quite




----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## bridmaga




----------



## Simpson17866

Leonid Afremov is my new favorite :happy:


----------



## msJinx

>


 This picture is one of many on my PC, but I choosed it because it's the cutest & funniest of other cat pictures in my collection :happy:


----------



## piece in quite




----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## NAP




----------



## bridmaga




----------

